# What was your first ever D&D product?



## johnsemlak (Oct 29, 2002)

What was your first ever D&D product (whatever edition or incarnation it was)?

Mine was the Red Basic set by Tom Moldvay, with the Wizard's head logo.


http://www.acaeum.com/DDIndexes/SetPages/Basic.html


----------



## Umbran (Oct 29, 2002)

My first D&D products were the 1st Edition AD&D PHB and DMG.  My first ever gaming product was the "Tunnels and Trolls" boxed set some years before that.


----------



## Henry (Oct 29, 2002)

First ever gaming product was the Red Erol Otus Covered Basic D&D set, with module B2 Keep on the Borderlands inside.

That thing lasted me ten years before I lost it somewhere. Man, I miss that thing. I Still have the B2 Module original, though.


----------



## herald (Oct 29, 2002)

1 edition ADD players guide.


----------



## hammymchamham (Oct 29, 2002)

I think mine was Sword and Fist, followed by the 3rd Edition PHB. I bought S&F because my first charecter was a fighter and my group of 6 had 3 or 4 PHB's already.


----------



## EricNoah (Oct 29, 2002)

Gosh, I'm not sure.  I used my older brother's stuff for a while.  I think the first thing I actually owned was the "red box" of basic D&D.  

I do remember that, before my brother headed off to college, I sat down with his AD&D DMG and typed up the entire monster stat chart from one of the appendices so I'd have some good monsters.


----------



## Crothian (Oct 29, 2002)

The first that I owned was the old Red Box set.  The first I bought was the Monster Manual, first edition.


----------



## d19 (Oct 29, 2002)

The little white box with 3 books. In the same purchase I bought Greyhawk, Blackmoor, Eldritch Wizardry, Gods Demigods & Heros, Chainmail and 2 sets of dice. It cost me $40 plus tax 1976 dollars.


----------



## johnsemlak (Oct 29, 2002)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *Gosh, I'm not sure.  I used my older brother's stuff for a while.  I think the first thing I actually owned was the "red box" of basic D&D.
> 
> I do remember that, before my brother headed off to college, I sat down with his AD&D DMG and typed up the entire monster stat chart from one of the appendices so I'd have some good monsters. *




Ahh, the dark ages before xerox machines were easily available.  Yeah, I remember many times copying loads of stuff by hand when I borrowed modules or whatever.  I remember my friend had a later version of the Basic Set, so I copied the stuff that wasn't in mine.


----------



## Fenes 2 (Oct 29, 2002)

My first D&D product was "The Complete Bard's Handbook", back in 1992 or so.


----------



## diaglo (Oct 29, 2002)

the white boxed set by Gygax and Arneson. it had 3 booklets and reference sheets. the Original Collector's Edition. i later bought the 4 supplements plus the original Chainmail rules and Sword & Spells.


----------



## jaults (Oct 29, 2002)

I got the Red Basic Set (12th printing) and Blue Expert Set (4th printing) 'round about the same time (maybe at the same time). Alas, they have been lost in the wilds of a closet or something...

    Jason


----------



## Qlippoth (Oct 29, 2002)

Module D1 (Descent Into the Depths of the Earth). Unfortunately, kid that I was, I had no rulebooks, dice, or clue as to what I'd need to actually use the thing. 

http://www.acaeum.com/DDIndexes/ModPages/ModScans/D1mono.html 

Rulebooks came later.


----------



## Ravellion (Oct 29, 2002)

The 2nd edition AD&D PHB (the one with the Black Cover & Spine).

Rav


----------



## Citizen Mane (Oct 29, 2002)

Basic D&D 13th Printing.  Red box, Elmore art.  Somewhere soon after that, the rest of the D&D sets (from a friend who no longer was using them) and a copy of Temple of Elemental Evil.

Best,
tKL


----------



## roytheodd (Oct 29, 2002)

My friend and I began playing at the age of 10 with just a 1st Edition Fiend Folio. We had no true clue to the rules, but we made them up as we saw fit. After a few weeks I got the Basic Set in the red box, so that was my first actual D&D product.


----------



## King_Stannis (Oct 29, 2002)

Henry said:
			
		

> *First ever gaming product was the Red Erol Otus Covered Basic D&D set, with module B2 Keep on the Borderlands inside...*




Same here. I can still picture it in my head, the day I got it. For my 12th Birthday, I think. 

I still use the D20, affectionately referred to as "widowmaker" by my players. The boxed set, however, is lost to the ages.


----------



## Gez (Oct 29, 2002)

Player's Option: Skills & Power (french version), I think. Either that, or The Forgotten Realms Adventure Guide (french version also), or the 2e FR boxed set (original version).

But they were purchased by my brother, and I didn't used them. Perused a bit, laughed at silly rules (so elves can't be druids, bards, or rangers; despite these classes being the most fit to their description ? -- just for example), and left to gather dust.

He played AD&D at a club I didn't go to. At home, we played other games, like Ars Magica, some White Wolferies, and some French games no non-French have ever heard off (well, you may have heard of INS/MV, but this one we didn't played much).

So, the first D&D book I really used was the 3e PH (WotC's official abreviation of Player's Handbook, even if everyone says PHB for Player's Hand Book because of TSR).


----------



## D'karr (Oct 29, 2002)

D&D Basic Set.  Magenta box with the Erol Otus cover.

My next purchase was the Expert Set with X1 - The Isle of Dread included.  Followed so closely by the AD&D DMG that it made my head spin.


----------



## Drago (Oct 29, 2002)

White box that contained 3 books and some sheets , and Greyhawk .
Yep I'm old .


----------



## Stone Angel (Oct 29, 2002)

My first game product was Hero's Quest I loved that game. I don't remember if I bought the Haunted Tower boxed set or the AD&D monster manual II(rummage sale).


----------



## Davelozzi (Oct 29, 2002)

First product I bought with my own money (but for someone else) was I3 Pharoah.

First product I more or less became owner of was the red box basic set with the Elmore cover, which was passed to me from a friend.

First product that I bought for myself, I'm not sure.  Maybe M1 Blizzard Pass.


----------



## Roland Delacroix (Oct 29, 2002)

Basic set, red box, probably 12th printing.  I think I still have those dice knocking around in my parents house somewhere.  Pretty stained by now, we used to play with this guy Bob who'd spill soda at least twice a night.


----------



## tennyson (Oct 29, 2002)

2nd Ed. Player's Handbook


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Oct 29, 2002)

My first D&d product was the red basic set, it was either 12th 0r 13th printing. Followed by the expert set then companion set. My DM at the time had the basic and master sets, so i ended up filling in the blanks.


----------



## Tonguez (Oct 29, 2002)

Two plastic bullywugs and a carrion crawler

Later I got the red box with the red dragon on it

then nothing until Spycraft and have just put in an order for Slaine


----------



## Griswold (Oct 29, 2002)

My first D&D product was the 12 printing, D&D basic set, I got the Expert and Companion sets after that, then we moved to 1st edition. 


My first gaming product tho was prolly Candy land 


-G.


----------



## garyh (Oct 29, 2002)

My first RPG product, any medium, was Dragon Warrior for the Nintendo Entertainment System in 1989.

My first pen and paper RPG product was ICE's Middle Earth Role Playing (MERP) boxed set in 1991.

My first D&D product was the 2nd Ed Player's Handbook in 1993.


----------



## Christian (Oct 29, 2002)

In 1978 I bought (or rather, conned an uncle into buying for me) the 'blue box' D&D set, with the basic rules and module B1 "In Search of the Unknown". And a set of dice. I still had the old blue d12 up until a few months ago, when it mysteriously vanished. (I have two children and two cats-the suspects are many.) The thing was virtually spherical when last I saw it.


----------



## Rodrigo Istalindir (Oct 29, 2002)

I got 'Chainmail' and the blue box set within a couple of days of each other.  Still have the blue box set, but 'Chainmail' got lost sometime in college.


----------



## Kroax (Oct 29, 2002)

AD&D 2nd ed PHB.

I bought it a couple of months after I had purchased Baldur's Gate.


----------



## Benben (Oct 29, 2002)

Dice, way back in around '86.

Then a stack of character sheets.

Unearthed Arcana was my first book.


----------



## Sulimo (Oct 29, 2002)

Hmmm...the red Basic set with Elmore cover. Even today its one beautiful dragon.


----------



## Mr Fidgit (Oct 29, 2002)

1e DMG and PH -- got them for Christmas one year


----------



## Zarthon (Oct 29, 2002)

Mine was the Basic Rules Set 1 (1983) Red box came with dice, the d20 I got with this box is still my favorite


----------



## dicecapades (Oct 29, 2002)

I played with my brother and his friends at first, so I used all their books. The first thing that was actually mine was the D&D coloring book, a birthday present when I was 7 or 8. I saved my allowances and bought all the TSR Endless Quest books too. The first actual D&D game thing I bought was adventure module b4: the forgotten city, followed by my own copy of the red box basic set (the one book version, with a copy of b2: keep on the borderlands in it).


----------



## Ruined (Oct 29, 2002)

1st ed. DMG.  I wanted Dungeons & Dragons, and that was the book that caught the most interest at the store. Too bad it didn't specify that you really needed the PHB to understand it all.   

But oh, it was the best purchase ever...


----------



## The Sigil (Oct 29, 2002)

The D&D Expert Set (4th Printing, I think - Blue Box w/Elmore art of a mounted fighter charging a dragon on the cover) started it for me.  I also got DA1 - Adventures in Blackmoor.

Ah, memories... we played out of those books for a year or so before getting a buttload of modules and the rest of the boxed sets.  A year or so after that, I got the FF, MM, DMG, PHB (1st edition) and a small paperback version of D&Dg (curse my luck, I lost that one).

Have since accumulated enough RPG products to fill a couple of 10' high bookshelves and then some... to say nothing of my hard disk's PDF collection... ;-)

--The Sigil


----------



## MerricB (Oct 29, 2002)

I was given by a friend who had progressed to AD&D the Moldvay edition of the Basic set + Keep on the Borderlands.

The first product I bought was D3 - Vault of the Drow.

I used to borrow the AD&D books a lot from friends in those days. 

Cheers!


----------



## Tetsubo (Oct 29, 2002)

My first ever D&D product was the 1st edition Players Handbook (first printing). My first ever non-D&D product was 1st edition Gamma World, which I still own.


----------



## Morpheus (Oct 30, 2002)

*My First...D&D Product!*

The red boxed set; the non-Elmore cover (circa 1981). Ah, I remember it well! I was in 7th grade and we lived in the boonies of Maine. I remember spending an entire summer reading the Keep on the Borderlands over and over. Life was really much simpler then...


----------



## Olgar Shiverstone (Oct 30, 2002)

1981, the Red Moldvay (Erol Otus-cover) Basic boxed set (followed soon after by the original Expert set, then the AD&D PHB ...).  I'm still getting good use out of B2.


----------



## JeffB (Oct 30, 2002)

My brother played...he had the brown books and greyhawk...

He quit playing all the time about the time the first MM was released, and I "borrowed" his stuff...I was 7

but the first product I bought (or more precisely was bought for ME) was the original basic set ..(blue box, sutherland art)..and I actually started to understand the game....I also bought at the same time  Steading of the Hill Giant Chief, IIRC...


----------



## Samothdm (Oct 30, 2002)

My first product was a gift from my mom - the magenta D&D Basic Set w/ the Erol Otus cover (not sure which printing - 8tb-11th).

Almost immediately thereafter I borrowed/bought a bunch of games from my friends, including 1st Ed. Gamma World and Boot Hill, Greyhawk Boxed Set, and bought Top Secret, 1st Ed. PH, DMG, MMII, D&DG.  Kept buying through OA, UA, and all the way through 2nd Ed., including all the class books, most of the historical books, etc.  Still have 'em all.  

My wife is *super* happy about all of the space that they take up, especially given that my 3E/D20 collection has grown by leaps and bounds over the past six months.


----------



## Andrew D. Gable (Oct 30, 2002)

AD&D 2e Monstrous Manual.  Although why I bought THAT before the PHB or DMG, I'll never know...


----------



## thundershot (Oct 30, 2002)

This was mine:

http://www.acaeum.com/DDIndexes/SetPages/SetScans/Basic9Rule.html


----------



## arwink (Oct 30, 2002)

Red boxed set, Elmore cover, and the expert set at the same time.

This was after three or four years of playing Dragon Warrior's though.


----------



## NiTessine (Oct 30, 2002)

AD&D 2E second printing _Dungeon Master Guide_.


----------



## Sejs (Oct 30, 2002)

Red Box, elmore cover.  I remember just how in awe I was looking thru those books for the first time.


Ah back in the day when Elf was a class, and if you were a fighter long enough, you'd eventually turn into a Superhero.


----------



## Edena_of_Neith (Oct 30, 2002)

The Blue Boxed Set.
  I still have the green 8 sided dice from that set, although it's so worn it might be mistaken for a green marble.
  A simple regime, that one.  Dwarves were fighters, elves were all fighter/mages, hobbits were thieves, and humans could be anything.
  Unfortunately, 1st level clerics received NO spells.  The poor cleric would remain shortchanged all the way through the rest of D&D and 1st edition AD&D, in my opinion.

  By the way, I still argue the fighter and mage shown on that set are soon to be dead characters.
  That red dragon is about to breathe, and I don't see a bowshot stopping that from happening.


----------



## Maldur (Oct 30, 2002)

Auroras . One of tsr's little gems   I used it long before I ever played any D&D-incarnation.


----------



## johnsemlak (Oct 30, 2002)

It's interesting how many people started with the red D&D basic set.  This, despite the fact that the basic set was in fact a separate game from the more popular AD&D and was not meant to be an intro version.

Could that set have been viewed as a D&D-lite version, that eased people into what was then AD&D?  

Would a similar product work now?


----------



## Aeris Winterood (Oct 30, 2002)

*Ahhh, the memories....*

It was the basic and expert boxed sets.. Ahhh, I remeber rumbling in the Isle of Dread, X1


----------



## Plane Sailing (Oct 30, 2002)

My first D&D purchase was "Greyhawk", the first supplement to the original white-box D&D. I couldn't afford the white-box, but I could afford Greyhawk... and it introduced so many rule refinements that we were basically able to play just with that.

My first RPG purchase was a little earlier:

Dragon issue 4 (the empire of the petal throne special)
Metamorphosis Alpha (by James Ward)
News from Bree (fanzine by Hartley Patterson).

Cheers


----------



## Frostmarrow (Oct 30, 2002)

The first one was 1st edition Player's Handbook (the one with the blue cover) and my first mod was Under Illefarn (the very first adventure in Forgotten Realms?).


----------



## lord irial (Oct 30, 2002)

Mine was the green boxed Basic set, back in the winter of '78, when Basic was supposed to be a lead-in to the as-yet-unreleased Advanced. I still have the very tattered copy of B1 that came in the box, the rest is lost to the ravages of wear and tear.

Come to think of it, at this hour of the morning, I'm feeling fairly tattered myself.


----------



## Hygric (Oct 30, 2002)

Well, mine was the basic set in 1979.  The blue rulebook, dice chits and module B2.  Either sixth or seventh printing near as I can figure.  Ahhh, the joys of being 7!  Oh dear, that means that I have now been role-playing for... 23 years... hmm...

I still have that poor old beaten copy of B2.


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 1, 2002)

bump


----------



## madriel (Nov 1, 2002)

My brother and I pooled our allowances on vacation to buy the red box with the Elmore cover-probably the 12th printing.   We picked up Keep on the Borderlands at the same time.

 I still have the books and the d20 around here somewhere.


----------



## Lurks-no-More (Nov 1, 2002)

Red box w. the fighter-and-red-dragon cover (Elmore?), Finnish translation.

It was quickly followed by the blue box (Expert rules? Levels 4-14), and I think that's the single most played RPG product I've ever owned.


----------



## Henrix (Nov 1, 2002)

First edition AD&D Players Handbook and Monster Manual, both in the UK softcover version printed by Games Workshop*.

I latter sold my MM, but I still have the old PHB, in all it's tattered glory.



* This was long before they became the Grimes Orkshop we know today.


----------



## BOZ (Nov 1, 2002)

IIRC, my friend gave me the 2E PHB & DMG, and Dragonlance Adventures and Forgotten Realms Adventures circa 1990, when i was about 15.  

first thing i _bought_?  geez, i don't remember that...  but it probably wasn't until a year or two later that my friend Jim saw above mentioned books on my shelf and told me how he'd always wanted to play D&D...

which was about the time the two of us became true gaming geeks.


----------



## pogre (Nov 1, 2002)

The little white box with 3 books.


----------



## PowerWordDumb (Nov 1, 2002)

*Memories...*

Started out with the 'red box' basic set, and modules B1-4 - all for christmas.  Shortly thereafter picked up the Expert set for myself.

I was really hurting for character sheets, but all the store had was the old orange AD&D NPC sheets - two to an 8 1/2 X 11 page, if anyone remembers.  After staring in mystification at all the tons of extra spots to write things in (THACO?  What's that?), I went out and bought myself the 1e AD&D PHB, DMG, and the World of Greyhawk boxed set...  and switched immediately to AD&D.

Out of a sense of completeness, I subsequently picked up the Companions, Master, and Immortals box sets, but my heart was with AD&D from that first set of NPC sheets.  To this day I still buy old modules or expansion sets that I find used at gaming stores so that eventually I may have pretty much everything ever released for 1e AD&D.


----------



## KnowTheToe (Nov 1, 2002)

I will never forget my first D&D product.  I was sixteen when I received my inflatable evil sorceress wearing nothing but chainmail skivies.


----------



## Kilmore (Nov 1, 2002)

I got the Basic Otus.


Yeah, okay... the basic set may seem innocent enough, but then just wait 'till you see him with the expert set, then what are you gonna do?  Huh?  Huh?  Next thing you know it'll be AD&D and then Star Frontiers and Gamma World and god knows what else!!


----------



## cbatt (Nov 1, 2002)

Mountain of Mirrors - an Endless Quest book... okay, so it's technically not quite really DnD... 

Larry Elmore blue box Expert Set (4th printing?) with X1 Isle of Dread included.  Bought it with birthday money from grandma that I received before my b-day.  My parents bought me the Elmore-covered Basic Set for my b-day, after much cajoling.  Companion, Master, and Immortal sets followed in the next few years.


----------



## Rhianni (Nov 2, 2002)

1st ed DMG.  I had been using my friend's books and saw it in a used book store for half cover price.  One of the greatest finds ever.  I was like 12 or so what do you expect


----------



## Voadam (Nov 12, 2002)

Henry said:
			
		

> *First ever gaming product was the Red Erol Otus Covered Basic D&D set, with module B2 Keep on the Borderlands inside.
> 
> That thing lasted me ten years before I lost it somewhere. Man, I miss that thing. I Still have the B2 Module original, though. *




That was my first one as well, I still have B2 and the rulebook but the box and the red dice and white wax crayon are long gone. My red book accidentally got left out in the rain one day and I carefully dried it and so now it looks really ancient with the water damage.


----------



## Voadam (Nov 12, 2002)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *Gosh, I'm not sure.  I used my older brother's stuff for a while.  I think the first thing I actually owned was the "red box" of basic D&D.
> 
> I do remember that, before my brother headed off to college, I sat down with his AD&D DMG and typed up the entire monster stat chart from one of the appendices so I'd have some good monsters. *




Tsk, Tsk, Eric, you know that copywright infringement is not tolerated here. Bragging about your youth as an intellectual property pirate is just not done.


----------



## DanMcS (Nov 12, 2002)

Greyhawk Hardcover, the one with the spiffy picture of the guy riding the griffon on the front.  Still one of my favorite products, but that's probably just nostalgia.  It had rules, spells, cool locations, neat NPCs, monsters, it was grand.  Must've been Christmas 87 or my birthday in 88.


----------



## Zappo (Nov 12, 2002)

Uhm... I recall a large OD&D boxed set which had the manuals, dice, a few minis, a poster map for the included adventure, and something else. I dunno if it was an Italian edition only or what; it quickly went out of print. I then bought the blue box.

Afterwards, all my OD&D stuff was stolen in Tunis (sp?) during a holiday, together with 2 years worth of homebrew world notes. So I bought the red box and another blue box and remade the homebrew, making it bigger and better.

Some years later, I moved to AD&D and dropped the homebrew in favor of Planescape. It featured a huge empire whom the PCs worked for, a council of evil wizards as main antagonists, a complex skaven race as lesser antagonists, an unknown continent which I never really detailed and, uhm, not much more. It was fairly mediocre, but what the heck, I was 12.


----------



## Golem Joe (Nov 12, 2002)

Sutherland basic set, and yes I still have the original dice from that box (don't use them anymore though -- kinda beat up).  Oddly enough, my copy came packaged with Keep on the Borderlands, while I understand it was supposed to come with In Search of the Unknown.  ::shrug::


----------



## ejja_1 (Nov 12, 2002)

*memories*

My first product was a set of dice that my cousin gave me, they were the type that you had to color in the numbers with a crayon.
I only have the d20 from that set and all its corners are worn.
My first purchase was one of the basic sets, it was blue and had a dragon rising up over a treasure hoard on it. The entire picture was blue, I got it from a garage sale. After that it wasnt to long before I had the entire advanced set, and a couple of grimtooths traps books. Two years later I had a large steamer trunk full of D&D goodness, wich I loaned to my younger cousin to hopefully get him involved with the game. My aunt however got a hold of my stuff, quickly pronounced it as satanic and threw it on a bonfire trunk and all. I still dont speak to my aunt, but my cousin is a die hard gamer now.
The sacrafices we must make eh?

Ejja_1


----------



## Agback (Nov 12, 2002)

G'day

For me it was a Basic D&D boxed set containing the blue rule-book, the module 'Keep on the Borderlands', a set of 'die-cut randomiser chips', and a little slip of paper saying there were no dice because of the oil crisis.

Regards,


Agback


----------



## Gary N. Mengle (Nov 12, 2002)

Mine was the magenta-box Basic Set with the Erol Otus cover.  My first adventure was the solo _Blizzard Pass_, which I took at age 10 to be the pinnacle of adventure design.  I shortly moved on to _The Keep on the Borderlands_ as soon as I found other kids to play with.

Within a year I was doing AD&D (PH, DMG, MM) with a group of 6.

Around 1984 I started playing _Champions_, and then 3rd Edition _RuneQuest_, which led in time to a long disillusionment with D&D, which I abandoned for Rolemaster with the 2nd Edition.

D&D3/d20 got me back in.


----------



## Henry (Nov 12, 2002)

EricNoah said:
			
		

> *...I sat down with his AD&D DMG and typed up the entire monster stat chart from one of the appendices so I'd have some good monsters. *




Where was the internet back then? Darn, we little "geeks-in-training" could have really used sharing resources like that.


----------



## Wil (Nov 12, 2002)

Mine was D&D boxed set, 8th printing, from 1981, with the dragon and the two adventurers.


----------



## Quickbeam (Nov 12, 2002)

The 1st Edition PHB and a lovely set of opaque, powder blue dice complete with a white crayon to color them in !


----------



## BluWolf (Nov 12, 2002)

The old Erol-Otus boxed set. My mom got it for me for christmas because I liked drawing pictures of conan 

I had no idea what D&D was. Then I opened the box and started to read. It took me a while before I understood what the book was saying.

"You mean I can make up my own story and this will tel me how it all works?"

"I can wear a bear skin loin sloth and wield Glamdring to my little 11 year old blood thirsty hearts content???"

WHY DIDN'T ANYONE TELL ME ABOUT THIS BEFORE???????????

The first one I bought with my "own" money was Dieties & Demi-Gods. I didn't know any better.

I still have an un-natural attraction to Morgan Ironwolf to this day.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Nov 12, 2002)

Actually, the first RPG product I bought was a large d20, used to track my life point during Magic: the Gathering 

But if you count only D&D products, I'd have to say the Core Rules 2.0 CD-ROM.

If you'd say video game, mine would be _the Legend of Zelda - a Link to the Past_.


----------



## Utrecht (Nov 12, 2002)

1st Edition Monster Manual 

- bought it at the Lowry AFB BX.  I was a big fan of Greek Myth at the time and saw a book that had numbers assosciated with them - nothing but goodness!!!!!


----------



## BluWolf (Nov 12, 2002)

Frostmarrow said:
			
		

> *The first one was 1st edition Player's Handbook (the one with the blue cover) and my first mod was Under Illefarn (the very first adventure in Forgotten Realms?). *




Under Illefarn was not the first adventure in the Realms but it was the best module EVER written for the Realms.


----------



## Kamard (Nov 13, 2002)

The First D&D item I ever owned was a module for Immortal level D&D characters, called 5 Coins for a Kingdom.

It was kind of neat, never got a chance to play it of course.


----------



## Agback (Nov 13, 2002)

G'day

Now that we have some idea of the range of responses, someone well up on the history of D&D editions ought to post a poll.

Regards,


Agback


----------



## Gunslinger (Nov 13, 2002)

3rd Edition PHB


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 13, 2002)

Agback said:
			
		

> *G'day
> 
> Now that we have some idea of the range of responses, someone well up on the history of D&D editions ought to post a poll.
> 
> ...




It would be cool, but if you mean a poll on what was your first product, I think that might be too difficult.  While a few choices stand otu the most (the red basic D&D set e.g.) there have beenso many mentioned here a poll would be difficult.  Plus, should we consider the Red D&D box as one choice, or make each edition or printing a separate choice?

I find it wierd some of the choices people hav eposted here .  Some people bought bought/received modules before they got any rulebooks.  Understanding D&D is complex even with the rulebooks!


----------



## johnsemlak (Nov 13, 2002)

My first product was the red basic set (mentioned above) but I have very vivid memories of getting the 1e PHB for xmas.  

I was at my grandma's and I spent the first night creating characters.  

It was so cool, after playing Basic D&D for a while, to actually use AD&D rules.  New classes like Paladin and Ranger.  Bards!  New Races--Gnomes, Half-elves,....  Multiclass characters!  That wierd section on Psionics at the end.  More weapons (the first time I saw a bastard sword).  There were so many more options and choices (sounds like 3e, doesn't it).  And all the characters seemed so much more powerful than in Basic.  1st level clerics had a spell, and gained bonus spells for high wisdom.  Paladins seemed out-of-control.

My first character, IIRC, was a half-elf Ranger/Cleric (correct me if I'm wrong, that was possible under 1e rules, wasn't it?).  Pretty much embodied most of what AD&D offered players that was not in basic D&D--New class, new race, multiclass, cleric with spells at 1st level).  I don't remember much more, but I think I went on creating characters well into the night....

BTW, I did continue to run campaigns with Basic &D as the core system for a while, using what I liked about AD&D.  I guess that was the reverse of the usual trend.


----------



## thegolem (Nov 13, 2002)

My first product was the D&D Basic Set (red box, god knows what printing), given to me by my older brother in about 1987.

Then, i got blue box Expert for my brithday, and bought Companion for myself!

Peter


----------

